# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Yüzey şekilleri

## ceydaaa

Yüzey şekilleri bakımından birbirinden oldukça farklı beş bölgeye ayrılır: Kuzey, Güney, Doğu, Batı ve İç Anadolu bölgeleri.

Kuzey Anadolu: Bu bölgede dağlar, Marmara bölgesinden başlayıp Güney Kafkasyaya doğru gittikçe yükselir. Karadenize paralel bir kaç sıra halinde uzanırlar. Kızılırmak ve Yeşilırmak deltaları bu bölgenin önemli ovalarıdır. Ovaların hemen girişindeki kıyı dağlarının yüksekliği Rize Dağlarında 3500, Kaçkar Tepesinde ise 3932 metreyi bulur. Bu bölgede İç Anadolu ile geçidi sağlıyan iki yer vardır. Bunlar, Trabzon ile Gümüşhane arasındaki Zigana Geçidi (2025 m), Bayburt ile Aşkale arasındaki Kop Dağı Geçidi (2390 m)dir.

Kıyı dağlarının gerisinde Ilgaz ve Köroğlu dağları vardır. Gökırmak vadi oluğu kıyı dağları ile iç sıra dağlarını birbirinden ayırır.

Güney Anadolu: 
Toros Dağlarının bulunduğu bu bölgenin genel görünümü dağlıktır. Kıyı bölgesinde Toroslar, Amanos Dağları ile başlayıp, 
Van Gölünün güneyine kadar uzanır. Batı Toroslar adını alan bu dağlar, 
Antalya Körfezinin kuzeyinde göller bölgesinde sıkışırlar. Buradaki Bey Dağları (3069 m), Elmalı Dağları (3025 m), Geyik Dağı (2900 m) yüksekliğe ulaşırlar.

Orta Toroslar, İçel bölgesinde yayla görünümü alırlar. Burada 
Taşeli Yaylası vardır. Bu dağlar kuzeydoğuya gidildikçe yükselerek Ala Dağların Demirkazık Tepesinde 3756 metreye ve Bolkar Dağının Medetsiz Tepesinde 3524 metreye ulaşır. İç Anadoluyu Adana Ovasına bağlayan Gülek Boğazı (1050 m) bu bölgededir. Bölgenin doğu kesiminde ise dağlar iyice yükselir. Cilo Dağında Reşko Tepesinin yüksekliği 4168 metreye ulaşır.

Batı Torosların iki kanadı arasında Antalya, Orta Toroslarla Amanos Dağlarının arasında Adana ve Amanos dağlarının doğusunda Amik Ovaları yer alır.

Doğu Anadolu: Anadolunun en yüksek bölgesi olup ortalama yükseklik 1500-2000 m arasında değişir. Sınır üzerindeki dağlarla İrandan ayrılır. Bu bölge batıya doğru yavaş yavaş alçalarak İç Anadoluya bağlanır. Yüksek yaylalar, ovalar, tek sıradağlarla kaplı bölgenin yüzey şekilleri çok çeşitlidir.

Karasu-Aras dağ sırasını meydana getiren Munzur Dağlarının yüksekliği 3500 metreyi bulur. Bu dağlar Erzincanın güneyinden başlayıp Erzurumun Palandöken dağlarıyla Aras Vadisini takib eder. Sönmüş bir volkan olan Ağrı Dağına ulaşıldığında yükseklik 5137 m ile Anadolunun en yüksek yerine varılır. Tendürek (3660 m), Sübhan (4058 m), Nemrut (2828 m) Dağı bu bölgededir. Deniz seviyesinden 1600 m yüksekte, 3713 kilometrekare yüzölçümü ile Anadolunun en büyük gölü olan Van Gölü yine bu bölgededir.

İç Anadolu: Diğer bölgelere nazaran çok az dağlık bir bölgedir. Kuzey Anadolu Dağları ile Toroslar arasında yer alır. Anadolunun en geniş ovaları bu bölgede olup ortalama yükseklik 1000 metredir. Bölgenin kuzeyini çevreleyen dağlar (Kösedağı, Yıldızdağı), Kuzey Anadolu dağlarına, güneydekiler de Tahtalı dağı, Tecer ve Hınzır dizisi, Toros dağlarına paralel olarak uzanır. Arada kalan ise Çamlıbel ve Akdağ dağlarıdır.

İç Anadolunun Kızılırmak batısında kalan kısmı birbirinden farklı iki bölüme ayrılır. Güneyde Konya bölümü yüksek yaylalarla birbirinden ayrılmış ovalardan meydana gelir. Bu ovaların çukur yerlerinde yazın kuruyan sığ göller vardır. İç Anadolu düzlüklerinin güneydoğu kenarı boyunca çok eski volkanlara da rastlanır. Kayserinin güneyindeki Erciyas Dağı (3917 m) bunların en önemlilerindendir.

Batı Anadolu: Denize dik inen dağlar arasında, doğu-batı istikametinde oluk biçiminde uzanan ovalar yer alır. Gediz, Büyük ve Küçük Menderes, Bakırçay nehirlerinin geçtiği bölgelerde aynı ismi taşıyan ovalar vardır. Bölgenin en önemli dağları, Emirdağı (2307 m), Türkmendağı, Domaniç Dağı, Uludağ (2543 m), Sandıklı Dağları, Murat Dağı (2309 m), Eğrigöz Dağıdır. Kozak, Yurt ve Bozdağlar, Ege bölgesinde büyük ovalar arasına girmiş dağlardır.

Batı Anadolunun kuzeyindeki Marmara bölgesi Egeden farklı görünümdedir. Buradaki ovalar doğu-batı istikametinde, fakat oluk şeklinde değildir. Adapazarı, Pamukova, İnegöl ovaları düzlükleri, Sapanca, İznik, Apolyont ve Manyas gölleri çukurları meydana gelir.

Denizler ve kıyılar: Anadolunun kuzeyinde Karadeniz, güneyinde Akdeniz vardır. Bu iki denizi birbirine bağlıyan Marmara kapalı bir deniz gibidir. Marmara, Çanakkale Boğazı ile Ege'ye, İstanbul Boğazı ile Karadenize açılır. Karadeniz kıyı dağları denize paralel uzandığından kıyılar fazla girintili çıkıntılı değildir. Tuzluluk fazla olmayıp binde 17-18 arasındadır.

Akdeniz kıyılarında dağlar denize paralel uzandığından Karadeniz kıyılarına benzer. Kıyıların uzunluğu 1500 km civarındadır. Suyun tuzluluğu ise Karadenizin iki katı olup, binde 39dur. Akdenizin bir uzantısı olan Ege denizinde dağlar kıyılara dik olarak iner. Bu sebepten çok girintili çıkıntılıdır. Ege denizinde irili ufaklı pek çok ada olup kıyı uzunluğu 2800 km kadardır.

Marmara Denizinin yüzölçümü 11.000 kilometrekare, kıyı uzunluğu ise 1200 kilometreye yaklaşır.

Akarsu ve göller: Akarsular genellikle Anadolunun etrafını çevreleyen denizlere dökülür. Bir kısmı ise sınırları geçtikten sonra diğer denizlere ulaşır. Güneydoğu Anadolunun iki büyük nehri olan Dicle, Fırat nehirleri Basra Körfezine dökülür. Doğu Anadolunun önemli akarsuları Aras, Kara Murat ve Çoruhtur. Karadenize dökülen Yeşilırmak, Sakarya, Kızılırmak, Orta Anadolunun büyük nehirleridir. Ayrıca Harşit, Melet, Bartın, Filyos gibi küçük akarsular da Karadenize dökülür.

Susurluk, Biga ve Gönen çayları Marmaraya; Gediz, Küçük ve Büyük Menderes Ege denizine dökülür. Seyhan, Ceyhan ve Göksu ırmaklarından başka da Dalaman, Eşen çayları Akdenize dökülür.

Göller: Doğu Anadoludaki Van Gölü 3713 kilometrekare yüzölçümüyle Türkiyenin en büyük gölüdür. Van Gölünün doğusunda Erçek ve Karsın kuzeyinde Çıldır gölleri yer alır. Güneydoğu Toros bölgesinde Hazar Gölü, daha güneyinde Hataya yakın Amik gölleri bulunur. Orta Anadoludaki Tuz Gölü 1500 kilometrekarelik yüz ölçümü ile Anadolunun ikinci büyük gölüdür. Bu bölgedeki pekçok gölden en önemlisi Akşehir Gölüdür. Batı Torosların iç taraflarında ise Beyşehir, Eğridir ve Burdur gölleri yer alır. Sapanca, İznik, Polyont ve Manyas ise; Marmara bölgesinin en önemli gölleridir.

Son yıllarda barajların yapılmasıyla oldukça büyük baraj gölleri meydana gelmiştir. Bunlardan Keban, Karakaya, Atatürk, Demirköprü, Hirfanlı, Sarıyar, Seyhan önemlidir.

----------

